# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  HGH Detectable?

## usapowerlifter85

hey guys I am hearing a lot of hype about HGH and if it can or cannot be found in a drug test.....the IPF ( International Powerlifting Federation) says they can test for it, BUTTTTT can they really is the question??? I have heard through the grapevine that no test can point out natural HGH levels from man made HGH levels....Any help would be greatly appreciated
Thanks and God Bless

----------


## The_Canibal

HGH is undetectable....from what i knew......

----------


## Housemoney

Currently HGH is undetectable in urine. No one knows how long it will be before a viable test is implemented however.

----------


## STYLE74

I also beleive it's undetectable and the reason being because our bodies produce HGH naturally. I think house is correct that they are trying to make a test because alot of these pro athletes are probably using HGH for the simple reason that it's undetectable.

----------


## vermin

Can't they base it on IGF levels, sort of like the "ratios" used for AAS?

----------


## sprinders

hgh is undetectable men dont wary!!

----------


## powerliftmike

Powerlifters in strict-tested organizations use test suspension, hgh, and lr3-igf. suspension is only detectable for like 1-2 days. others are undetectable.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Powerlifters in strict-tested organizations use test suspension, hgh, and lr3-igf. suspension is only detectable for like 1-2 days. others are undetectable.


 :Wink/Grin:

----------

